# Does Carbon Fiber Have A Lifespan?



## aka brad (Dec 24, 2003)

Or better stated, does carbon fiber fatigue or weaken over time? I only have two carbon fiber components. One is a fork on a road bike that I'm not concerned about, but the other is a Titec/ Bontrager seatpost that I am told was OEM on the Racelite I own. If that's true, it's nearly 15 years old. The post shows very little sign of wear and is the tube walls are quite a bit thicker than current carbon fiber seatposts. What say you?


----------



## the pope (Mar 23, 2004)

If I knew when people were going to die I'd charge you 5G for that info.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Carbon fiber fatigue life is supposed to be fantastic. I'd say you're golden: http://www.calfeedesign.com/whitepaper4.htm


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

the pope said:


> If I knew when people were going to die I'd charge you 5G for that info.


With a handle like "the pope," I'd think you'd be rich.

Just sayin'.

--Sparty


----------



## the pope (Mar 23, 2004)

I'd be rich until the word-of-mouth. Every story would be like The Monkey's Paw but, sorry, no refunds.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Scientifically carbon fiber does not fatigue. In practical applications it does show signs of fatigue.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

CF's life ends when hit with sudden impact. Other than that, you're ok. Just make sure there are no cracks and clear coat is in tact. I had an old Klein road bike (11 yrs old) with a carbon fork and it's still going strong today.


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

yes and no. if you crash and it is hit really hard, like when a smug wannabe bike messenger in portland can't stop on his fixieand hits a bus. no impacts you are golden.


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

the pope said:


> If I knew when people were going to die I'd charge you 5G for that info.


You need to invent some sort of Death Clock.


----------



## the pope (Mar 23, 2004)

Yes, props lend a poignant aura. Some type of Liberace style cape and candelabra would be nice.

Thusly:


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

You have found your new avatar.

--Sparty


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

CFRP (Carbon Fiber Reinforced Plastic) doesn't really fatigue like metals -- work hardening and cracking-- but the layers can delaminate and fail over time with repeated stresses.

It's a complex subject as CFRP can constructed in many different ways, but some common field tests are visual (use a flashlight to inspect the inside wall of the tube for defects) or the tap test: http://www.bike-manual.com/brands/bontrager/om/BT/carbon_fiber.html


----------



## DirtDummy (Aug 22, 2005)

the pope said:


> Yes, props lend a poignant aura. Some type of Liberace style cape and candelabra would be nice.
> 
> Thusly:


Who knew?


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

the pope said:


> Yes, props lend a poignant aura. Some type of Liberace style cape and candelabra would be nice.
> 
> Thusly:


What a ladies man


----------



## the pope (Mar 23, 2004)

I thought it was an ad for light bulb candles.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Berkley said:


> What a ladies man


I suspect you are being sarcastic...

PK


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

PMK said:


> I suspect you are being sarcastic...
> 
> PK


More than a little bit. :thumbsup:


----------



## scyule (Nov 8, 2009)

Isn;t it odd that LIBERACE was a limp wristed, lisping, CAPE wearing CELEB on all kinds of mainstream TV shows for 35 years and people were SHOCKED to hear that he was GAY after his death 
( I mean they HEARD about it after his death, not that he was GAY after his death )

( and NO, I am not homophobic, I'm pianophobic)


----------

